# Pathetic Pings on BSNL kolkata, alternatives?



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

Enough is enough, I am SICK and TIRED of BSNL kolkata, I have 750ULD plan on NIB II, for the past 3/4 months I am getting pathetic pings even inside india during daytime, at night the pings are ok, but during daytime and evening(around 11AM to 11PM) pings to everywhere are pathetic at best, some results.

Mumbai:
*www.pingtest.net/result/67837664.png

Singapore:
*www.pingtest.net/result/67837763.png

For some ungodly reasons, ping to singapore are better than mumbai. 

Alaska:
*www.pingtest.net/result/67837851.png

Australia:
*www.pingtest.net/result/67837891.png

Weird thing is, pings do not correspond, if mumbai is that huge alaska should be a 1000ms, but it isn't, it fine.



Then I dug around a bit, whatever is happening is happening due to these two servers, look at the left and right pics, to servers are bumping ping to oblivion, the middle pic shows a ping to a server in kolkata, so the second server(violet marked) is not there, but the first one is(yellow marked), what are these two servers? And why are they pi$$ing on the packets?

*i.imgur.com/dNTMZ.png


So, I need some results to compare, could you guys help me? I want the path to these three ip, 8.8.8.8(google dns), www.calcuttatelephones.com, and Google.

You can use default tracert or use this free tool: Download Visual Trace Route 0.8 Free - FREE Visual replacement for the standard trace route utility - Softpedia

Results from kolkata will help, but other places is ok as well, I specially want alliance and reliance kolkata pings.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Seems my 128kbps Aircel 3G better compare to Wired Broadband ?


*www.pingtest.net/result/67862478.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/67862513.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/67862555.png


----------



## hsr (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm from Kerala and it's the same here too, somehow all BSNL Broadband peeps are getting 250+ pings, while a local ISP, Asianet gives me pings of 70 - 90 to the same server. The jitter and packet loss is also high for BSNL when compared to others. BSNL is not at all suited for gaming purposes it seems


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2012)

it is well known that BSNL routing tables are probably the worst among all broadband providers.here is my result:
*www.pingtest.net/result/67865799.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/67865877.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/67865980.png


----------



## hsr (Aug 12, 2012)

This is Asianet, a local ISP from Kerala, while BSNL gives 300+ pings to Singapore and 450+ to European servers...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 12, 2012)

I get around 70 ping to all servers in India however if I ping to countries other than ours , the ping reaches oblivion: S


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

hsr said:


> View attachment 6378
> View attachment 6381
> View attachment 6380
> 
> This is Asianet, a local ISP from Kerala, while BSNL gives 300+ pings to Singapore and 450+ to European servers...


OUUUUCH!!

Ok, ordered Alliance, will commence from next month. See below.



ArjunKiller said:


> I get around 70 ping to all servers in India however if I ping to countries other than ours , the ping reaches oblivion: S


Hmm bad.

OK, alliance won't do, they use streamrider to snoop on our connection and push ads, no way to block it, I'l take up alliance later when I get a job just for downloading.


----------



## Dino (Sep 24, 2012)

*www.pingtest.net/result/69838411.png

BSNL night limited, 1.5GB limited usage.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Probably bsnl is worst isp on planet.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2012)

At least they are worst cos they cheated me.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 25, 2012)

Why y all pissed of BSNL? I lau my bsnl 

*www.pingtest.net/result/69866528.png


----------



## RON28 (Sep 25, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Seems my 128kbps Aircel 3G better compare to Wired Broadband ?
> 
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/67862478.png
> ...



which data card or phone you use with that aircel? also mention the data card model...because i want to take one which has good signal reception.


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 25, 2012)

same here open dns, googledns slow, bsnl dns fast but sometimes not opening websites, need to press refresh..........
*www.speedtest.net/result/2201902557.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/69881592.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/69881729.png

im from AP


----------

